# Download Nxe Now!!!



## amd64skater (Nov 19, 2008)

If you cant wait to get it on your 360 and can wait a little over 2 hours to get on to XBL here you go. I already have this running 

http://digiex.net/homebrew/594-xbox-360-nxe-preview-dashboard-exclusive-early-download.html


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks to amd64skater to posting the news over at gamepowerup.com as well!


----------

